# Buying a business



## SWady (Jun 8, 2012)

We (me, my partner and son) are looking at moving from the UK to Italy to start a new life. 

We are seriously interested in buying an existing cafe/restaurant or starting from scratch - the new business being self-catered holiday rentals. 

Can anyone advise on where to look for existing businesses. Our concern about the holiday rental business is the crowded market - is there space for another rental business or would the buildings stay unoccupied?

What are the potential pitfalls etc?

The areas we are looking at are Abruzzo or Calabria (or any other part of the boot or heel part of the country).

Many thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

SWady said:


> We (me, my partner and son) are looking at moving from the UK to Italy to start a new life.
> 
> We are seriously interested in buying an existing cafe/restaurant or starting from scratch - the new business being self-catered holiday rentals.
> 
> ...


hi swadi we have a holliday let in abruzzo , and have the opinion that the more trere are the more demand , this work in lake garda if iam full i pass you on to someone who has vacncese not ill keep it all to myself atitude if you need any help pm me roy


----------



## DCBCR1 (Feb 3, 2014)

SWady said:


> We (me, my partner and son) are looking at moving from the UK to Italy to start a new life.
> 
> We are seriously interested in buying an existing cafe/restaurant or starting from scratch - the new business being self-catered holiday rentals.
> 
> ...


----------

